# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Trek maastopyörien rungon varaosien saatavuudesta?

## buffalo67

Onko millaisia kokemuksia tai tietoa Trek maastopyörien rungon varaosien saatavuudesta vanhempiin pyöriin?

Kävi jostakin kumman syystä, että Trek EX8 -09 rungon alaosan vastamutteri oli lentänyt pois paikaltaan, niin uusi täytyis jostakin löytää. Kysyin luonnollisesti ensin paikallisesta Trekin liikkeestä, vastaus oli "Ei valitettavasti löydy", sinällään ihan ok vastaus.

Jäin vaan pohdiskelemaan, että Trek mainostaa ikuisella runkotakuulla ja nyt ei yhtä mutteria tunnu löytyvän.

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/i...tied_for_life/

----------


## tiaalto

Trekin käytäntö  tuossa elinkautisessa takuussa taitaa olla toimittaa varaosia niin kauan kun niitä on varastossa ja sen jälkeen tarjota alennusta uudesta pyörästä.



Lähetetty minun moto x4 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tiaalto

Kannattaa toki kysyä suoraan myös Trekin omasta aspasta. Itse olen ainakin saanut sieltä hyvää palvelua.

Lähetetty minun moto x4 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## buffalo67

Thks, tuolta varmaan parhaan tilannekuvan saa tilanteesta. Sinällään ei kehtais "käteen käyvästä" ja huolletusta Trekistä luopua yhden mutterin tiimoilta :Vink:

----------

